# Another Endangered Race track.



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Saw this on a youtube site. Its the local track from where I went to High School. This was way out side town when I was in school. Now they think every piece of land needs a house or 4000 houses. Not the same FLA I knew as a kid.

They are asking for emails (and YOU MUST INCLUDE YOUR FULL NAME AND ADDRESS) “I Oppose Application PA-21-09/Ordinance - Large Scale Comprehensive Plan Map and Text Amendment 23-11 PLN2111-0048” to [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

My son showed me his youtube channel during Covid. Small world.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

yeah they keep mowing down the farms and forests, here in the garden state... but if you own the land, you cant cut down a tree without getting a fine.

the bottom line is, the government makes a lot of money off of construction and taxes.


----------



## Mike Honcho (10 mo ago)

Lost motocross tracks the same way over the years in New York. Tracks were out in the boonies and farm areas. Then they built houses. Same exact thing. Seems the developers should have all the liabilities for non disclosure. Of course some home owners knew, bought anyway, and then complained. Town sides with the highest tax paying group.


----------

